# Madhatter V2 - Who has stock?



## mAlice (7/2/16)

Hi All,

Are any of the main vendors looking at getting stock on this item? I know it hasn't been released for that long... might be a bit of a big ask. 

I looked through the threads below quickly, couldn't see any threads with this topic. 

Now, I had a go at the madhatter V1 (a buddy owns one) and I loved it! But the V2 has a velocity style deck and a much more airy draw, sounds amazing! 

Vaping with Vic had a review on it for those who would like to watch it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dirk (7/2/16)

Sounds interesting! I am sure we can source some at time of one of our next imports... If we come right, will let you know


----------

